# Is my cuttlebone okay?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

How often are you supposed to replace them? Tbh I had my original cuttlebone for like 5 years and the budgies only just now chewed it down to be very thin. I bought some new ones on amazon, but they don't seem nice and clean and white and am wondering is it spoiled? Here is a pic of it:










Also I am curious how many cuttlebones are in 1 cuttle fish? I googled it and it seems like the cuttlefish are quite big so do they have multiple cuttlebones or is it 1 cuttlebone per fish? Does that mean I just killed 4 cuttlefish when I bought my pack of cuttlebones?  If so I should have gone to the petstore and tried to buy a nice clean single one, but the petstores are a 45 minute drive for me so I ordered this 4 pack on amazon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should replace the cuttlebone in your birds' cage whenever it becomes too worn.

Are all the cuttlebones in the package you received discolored?
Does the packaging say where the cuttlebones were harvested?
I've purchased my birds' cuttlebones through Amazon many times and have not received any that were discolored.
As long as the cuttlebone isn't mildewed or moldy, and it was harvested and properly cleaned it should be fine.

You can purchase a plastic holder for the cuttlebone or attach it to the cage with a cable tie.

Cuttlebones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses

Sometimes my birds will go through 2 or 3 in a month and sometimes they won't touch their cuttlebones for a couple of months.

The following link provides excellent information regarding cuttlebones:

What is a Cuttlebone?*


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

FaeryBee said:


> ......


Good to know thank you! Yeah really interesting how the cuttlefish uses the cuttlebone to rise and sink! I ordered a cuttlebone holder from amazon cos the little metal clips are too annoying, the holder with the little perch seems like the perfect solution, should have bought a long time ago!


----------

